#  > Telecomunicações >  > VOIP >  >  Interfonia + VOIP

## souzaalexul

Boa noite.

Possuo um link de fibra ótica conectando minha empresa à um condomínio residencial. Nesse condomínio existe um sistema de interfonia. Gostaria de instalar um ramal na minha empresa que consiga realizar chamadas para os condôminos. Não sou da área de telefonia, mas pesquisando por alto, acredito que daria pra fazer através de um ATA (SPA3102 Linksys) no condomínio e um servidor Asterisk na minha empresa.

Seria mesmo possível com esses equipamentos ou precisaria de algo a mais?

Sei que seria complicado pedir um tutorial, mas agradeceria se alguém pudesse dar algumas direções do que eu precisaria estudar, etc.

----------


## andrecarlim

Olha, esse ATA possui apenas 1 porta fxo e 1 porta fxs. Se a intenção é realmente apenas transportar um ramal analógico, precisa de um desses (mas pode optar pelo spa3000, mais barato) e onde vai ficar o ramal, pode escolher entre um telefone voip (eu gosto dos da grandstream) ou um ata com portas fxs, o pap2t é ótimo.

----------


## souzaalexul

Oi, amigo.

Eu vou preferir mesmo instalar um servidor Elastix pois existe a possibilidade de precisarmos (na empresa) nos comunicar com outros clientes, então com o Elastix vou ter mais controle sobre esses ramais (que irão ficar na empresa).

O HT503 da Grandstream também serviria (como gateway FXO)?

A central de interfone do condomínio é uma Optymus-144 da JFL. Será que conectando um ramal dessa central à porta FXO funcionaria ou o gateway FXO reconhece apenas linhas telefônicas?

----------


## andrecarlim

Eu recomendo você ir de Issabel (fork open source do elastix) ou FreePBX, ambos ótimos.

Sobre o ht503, não conheço, mas se é fxo, serve.

Então qualquer ata fxo deve servir tanto para linha analógica quando para ramal de central analógica, o que precisei fazer algumas vezes é "diminuir a sensibilidade" quando usado o ata fxo em centrais analógicas, ele não "sabia esperar" o tom de atendimento, hehe.

----------


## souzaalexul

Em linhas gerais, por que recomenda o Issabel/FreePBX ao invés do Elastix?

Update: acabei de pesquisar rapidinho e já descobri o motivo. lol

Quanto a questão de "diminuir a sensibilidade", você lembra qual o nome do parâmetro (só pra facilitar a pesquisa)?

Obrigado.

----------


## andrecarlim

Sobre o elastix, foi adquirido pela 3cx, e logo em seguida "deixou de ser grátis", hehe, e também deixou de receber atualizações de segurança.

O esquema da sensibilidade muda de nome e definição para cada equipamento, mas é a tensão de entrada, tem que ver cada caso, às vezes nem precisa mudar nada.

----------


## souzaalexul

Ok, amigo, obrigado pelas informações.

----------

